# Roy Nelson Will Cut to 205 If He Gets 100,000 Likes on Facebook



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/RoyNelsonUFC?sk=wall

That's the word on the street gentlemen. Go to his page and help the cause. He's gotten 30,000+ likes so far so he might as well start cutting now.

Heres him responding to his first 11,000 likes









*EDIT*: Rumor has it Nelson is fighting Antonio Silva at 146. This was all a ruse.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

That would be awesome!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Got to love Roy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What if everybody hits the ol' 'like' button, and then Roy sees a particularly mouthwatering commercial. Like , for example...










Going to be a lot of unfriending that day.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roy Nelson's weight over the last four events

UFC 117 - 263
UFC 130 - 260
UFC 137 - 252
UFC 143 - 246

So he should hypothetically be able to hit 205 from 240, that's the big boys at 205's walking around weight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Roy Nelson at 205 would be an absolute nightmare for anyone including Jon Jones. He hits pretty hard, has an iron chin and he'd be freaking huge at 205. He could grab a hold of JBJ, drag him down and maul him like a bear. There's no single strike from Jones that could stop Nelson from grabbing him and dragging him down.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Roy Nelson at 205 would be an absolute nightmare for anyone including Jon Jones. He hits pretty hard, has an iron chin and he'd be freaking huge at 205. He could grab a hold of JBJ, drag him down and maul him like a bear. There's no single strike from Jones that could stop Nelson from grabbing him and dragging him down.


I wouldn't go that far, but he would definitely be a force. I'm just interested in what he would even look like. I couldn't imagine Big country without that big ass beer gut of his.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I clicked on like, would love to see him at 205 as well, and think he would be a nightmare for some of the guys in that division. He's a tough SOB, and after the fight with Dos Santos I was impressed at how tough he was....so the 205'ers better be worried. Hopefully he makes the move.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I think Roy would be a top 5 light heavy weight after a few fights there. I would love to see him there. Hits hard, great chin (on display in the JDS fight) and good BJJ.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Would be nice to see him at 205, but I don't see him doing all that great there either. Lyoto/Shogun/Jones/Gusto/Hendo would all beat him soundly  Looking forward to seeing what he looks like though!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Roy Nelson at 205 would be an absolute nightmare for anyone including Jon Jones. He hits pretty hard, has an iron chin and he'd be freaking huge at 205. He could grab a hold of JBJ, drag him down and maul him like a bear. There's no single strike from Jones that could stop Nelson from grabbing him and dragging him down.


Nelson's wrestling isn't that high class, the level of athlete he'll be facing will be much higher. 



dlxrevolution said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but he would definitely be a force. I'm just interested in what he would even look like. I couldn't imagine Big country without that big ass beer gut of his.


He'd look a lot like Tim Boetsch or Matt Hamill.



americanfighter said:


> I think Roy would be a top 5 light heavy weight after a few fights there. I would love to see him there. Hits hard, great chin (on display in the JDS fight) and good BJJ.





Leakler said:


> Would be nice to see him at 205, but I don't see him doing all that great there either. Lyoto/Shogun/Jones/Gusto/Hendo would all beat him soundly  Looking forward to seeing what he looks like though!


Top 5 is a bit of an overstatement but all he needs is 1 win against a cherry picked opponent and he'll be in the top ten. It would be really interesting to see what he would do against Henderson/Machida/Ruas/Jackson.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I always wished CroCop would go down to 205. That would be alot more interesting for me. 

I think Roy Nelsons career wont improve much at LHW. He will be fighting people 10x more athletic then him. He wouldnt be bullying the other 205ers like some of you guys might think he would. Getting used to his new body might be tricky too. A fight i would be interested in is Roy Nelson vs Rampage Jackson. Roy Nelson loves getting punched in the face and Rampage has some sick boxing but maybe not the best accuracy. Would be nice to see him actually landing solid punches on someone again.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Just liked his page, have been wanting to see him at 205 for yonks.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Nelson's wrestling isn't that high class, the level of athlete he'll be facing will be much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah You may be right but that's why I said after a few fights. If he strings together 3 consecutive wins over some decent fighters I could see him break into the top 5.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I really don't understand why he hasn't made the cut earlier- think of all the beasts he has faced at heavyweight + he is never going to be a serious contender. The guys at LHW are going to be a breath of fresh air lol


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

This could be very interesting...


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, if Nelson had to dehydrate himself to make 205, would that affect his iron chin in any way? I'm just wondering from what people have talked about before regarding dehydration and protection of the brain.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think he would have to cut that much. If he went on a solid diet and dropped 15 lbs of fat he would only have to cut like 10 or 15 more lbs to make weight.....I liked his page just because I want to see medium country in the ring!!


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

^that sounds pretty epic dude. I love Nelson cause he makes all fat guys proud. But to see him fight at 205 and maul people like a polar bear, I'd love to see that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd love to see Roy fight at a more natural weight class, but I still see him getting beat up by the top dogs at LHW. He isn't exactly getting outmuscled at HW... he tends to stand and trade, and that's precisely where he's gotten his butt kicked by the likes of JDS, Fabricio, and Mir. I guess I just don't see how fighters like Jones, Evans, Shogun, Machida, Henderson, and a few others don't light him up on the feet, which is where he seems content to fight these days. And when you factor in the solid level of TDD many of these top LHWs have, it doesn't exactly spell 'jackpot' for Big Country. 

Roy's a good fighter, but I don't see him breaking top five.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I liked him. And told him to keep going to MW where he belongs.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

dudeabides said:


> What if everybody hits the ol' 'like' button, and then Roy sees a particularly mouthwatering commercial. Like , for example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayam I'd like the "Animal Size" plz. 

Or...White Castle


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> What if everybody hits the ol' 'like' button, and then Roy sees a particularly mouthwatering commercial. Like , for example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I out to neg you for posting something like that an hour and a half before lunch lol. Looks so tasty


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Nelson's wrestling isn't that high class, the level of athlete he'll be facing will be much higher.


I agree his wrestling isn't that great, but he'd be so big it would give him a massive advantage. Holding up his weight would be a massive drain, all he has to do is get grab a hold of his opponent and they'd get extremely tired extremely quick. Imagine carrying around 240 pounds for 5 minutes, you'd hardly be able to stand after.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You think he's going to cut and then re hydrate 4 gallons of water?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

cutting from 240 isn't impossible. Look at what Anthony Johnson used to do, the more you weigh the more you can cut. He went the distance with Werdum, Dos Santos and Mir. A guy that can do that would cause some serious problems for every single person at LHW add to the fact he's a natural fighter, this is something that I'd be seriously pumped to see. Nelson versus Jones would be an epic fight.


----------



## VICIII (May 31, 2007)

I think he will be too slow and not fast enough to compete. This MMA math that if he can hang with heavy weights he can at 205 does not add up to me. Nelson would have to change his style and get some quickness to really compete at 205.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There was a time I think he could have been LHW champ, that time was before Jon Jones though. I think Roy could have beaten the likes of Rampage and still could but he could still be a contender.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

From looking at his twitter it was a bet. And he doesn't really plan to do it....Even though I hope the bet blows up in his face and he drops down!


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Crazy, if you reload his facebook page , the likes are going up about 3 a second. Just over 40,000 to go.

Should be hitting 100,000 in less than 4 hours at this rate.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I don't think this move will help him much. One of the reasons he has been so successful at HW is because the talent in that division is so thin that Roy can use his talent to overcome the bigger, but less skilled men at HW. At LHW Roy is going to be facing guys that are still structurally bigger or about the same size, but the average lhw's skill level is much higher.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

You underestimate his skillset. He stood with JDS for 15 minutes, something only one other man has ever done and that was Shane Carwin who is a massive HW. Dan Henderson is in line for a title shot and he's a one dimensional guy, Nelson would do to Hendo what Jake Shields did to him, but he'd be way way bigger. Nelson has a black belt under Renzo Gracie, to say he's not very talented is ridiculous. Roy hits hard, he's tough as nails and he's great on the ground. What LHW is going to have an easy time dealing with that?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

In my post I was saying Roy _is_ very talented and that's what has made him so successful at HW. I was criticizing all the other HWs who, despite having a significant advantage over him in natural size, were unable to finish roy or beat him at all due to their lack of skill.

The LHW division is still full of big guys, but they are, on average, a lot more skilled than the equivalent HW. Just try to make a top 20 list for HW and watch the talent peter off around 8 and then you will be sitting there wondering if you even know 20 HWs. 

So what I am saying is that at LHW Roy will still be fighting guys at equal or greater size (so no size advantage for Roy) but be much more likely to face someone of a higher skill level.

I mean Carwin is still a top 10. Lesnar was considered number one or two for like a year. Mark Hunt is back on most top 10 lists and he barely has a winning record, with losses to guys half his size. HW always has been an always will be the division with the least skill. Simply put it is hard to find guys that big. there are just a lot more average sized people. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I love it :thumb02:


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> awsome pic!
> 
> I love it :thumb02:


Oh shit Roy needs to see that! Poster boy nelson!
(dunno how to tweet pics)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rabakill said:


> cutting from 240 isn't impossible. Look at what Anthony Johnson used to do, the more you weigh the more you can cut. He went the distance with Werdum, Dos Santos and Mir. A guy that can do that would cause some serious problems for every single person at LHW add to the fact he's a natural fighter, this is something that I'd be seriously pumped to see. Nelson versus Jones would be an epic fight.


Yes. Anthony is younger, bigger and stronger than Roy and that cut is wrecking his body.

You can't cut and add fat in a few days, only water.

*IF* Roy were dumb enough to try to dehydrate enough to drag his big fat belly into LHW he would probably have a heart attack or kidney failure or both.



















If Roy got into real shape he'd be a MW.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Yes. Anthony is younger, bigger and stronger than Roy and that cut is wrecking his body.
> 
> You can't cut and add fat in a few days, only water.
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100%, I was never thinking he should just cut from where he is now. He obviously needs to get in shape and stop screwing around with his diet. Trying to cut from the shape he is now he'd passout before he stepped in the octagon. You'd figure though that all this talk of him dropping to LHW obviously means he needs to lose a drastic amount of fat and make a permanent move, I think a lot of people have been waiting for that for a while now. The dude is just so naturally aspirated to be a fighter it would be glorious to see him get his act together. I'd put him up there with BJ Penn as far as natural talent goes.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He's at like 60,000 likes. I feel like he's already planning on it, and just wants a way to up his facebook views.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

wow i "liked" him this morning and he was still in the +30k range...


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow..It's going up fast...When I liked him earlier today it was at 45k and 6 hours laster he's at 69k...


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

69,456 & growing. Once he gets to the 100k mark tomorrow, he should have a nickname contest on Facebook next.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roy should probably be worried about the Illuminati knowing everything he does instead of what weight he fights at.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

hit 70k


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just checked hes at 71,954

2 mins later hes over 72k!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> I love it :thumb02:


Lol i think this is Chael Sonnens body.












Yup definitely Chael Sonnens body.


Why does he always have those colored wrist bands??? Looks like something i get when i give blood..


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Almost at 73k!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It would appear Roy may have underestimated the power of social media. On the flip side he's getting a ton of exposure which gives him negotiation power. At one point Dana hated em...now he's beholden to the man they call Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

It is quiet impressive how many people are liking his facebook page. it seems ever 2-3 seconds he gets a like.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Crazy it was 52k this afternoon at around 2pm when I liked it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Right now Nelson is thinking Oh Shit, I might actually have to do this lol.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The craziest thing is that he only started this like extravangza two days ago!!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

love that photo shop pic!

so who would be a good first opponent at 205?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

76K now, if you haven't get on it cause this needs to happen and as a fan you gotta want to see it even if only for morbid curiosity.


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

**** Facebook.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

At 79,968 now, put in my 2 cents. Roy at 205 would be interesting to see. He might be out of his comfort zone or he could just be a beast, only time will tell.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Just passed 80,000. Hopefully it keeps increasing at this rate!


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

it'll hit 100k for sure, over 80k now, it goes up all the time

can't wait to see Big Country at 205 kicking ass


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder if he actually was planning to go to 205 or he is thinking "****.. i need to get a doctor to say that its unhealthy for me to cut to 205"


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> I wonder if he actually was planning to go to 205 or he is thinking "****.. i need to get a doctor to say that its unhealthy for me to cut to 205"


Well if he respects the bet, he should put up a good diet and cut the rest


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> 76K now, if you haven't get on it cause this needs to happen and as a fan you gotta want to see it even if only for *morbid* curiosity.


I like what you did there.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

83,466 from 73k last I checked!! Roy better start eating right!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

He's probably cutting the weight either way. This is just a good way to get his name out there.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> He's probably cutting the weight either way. This is just a good way to get his name out there.


I think this is probably extremely accurate. It's also an interesting experiment. I think most of the people who support MMA don't readily do so on social media unless something interesting is happening. So yeah, I think it's not only a ploy to get his name out there but also I could see Zuffa using this incident's example to create more social media activity based around MMA events.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Servatose said:


> I think this is probably extremely accurate. It's also an interesting experiment. I think most of the people who support MMA don't readily do so on social media unless something interesting is happening. So yeah, I think it's not only a ploy to get his name out there but also I could see Zuffa using this incident's example to create more social media activity based around MMA events.


Could work out really well in Nelson's favour too. He goes to Joe and says "100,000 fans want to see me fight. Take this opportunity and give me someone good."


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> He's probably cutting the weight either way. This is just a good way to get his name out there.


and get one of those social media bonuses the UFC hand out. I think Roy just locked that shit up.


----------



## seeret (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not 100,00 fans, it's 100,000 more fans than he had before, right?



> "Bet is I will try to get to 205 if I can add 100,000 to Facebook.com/RoyNelsonUFC in two weeks. I love to win bets. Plus he will have to give me a part in his next movie."


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

As far as I know it's straight up 100,000


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Cut to 205 won't be difficult considering his beard and mullet weigh 20 lbs by themselves.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Trix said:


> Cut to 205 won't be difficult considering his beard and mullet weigh 20 lbs by themselves.


Easier way is to go with liposuction...lolz!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Just hit 86,000. Only increased 6,000 in the last 10 hours, its slowing up. Reckon itll get to about 95000 when i wake up tomorrow


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thing is to many people think he needs 100K so getting to 132K will be tough. People will already think he is there.


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (Jan 5, 2012)

lol he would be unrecognizable at 205!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Thing is to many people think he needs 100K so getting to 132K will be tough. People will already think he is there.


I thought he said he would do it if he got to 100k, not got 100k new followers?


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just over 91000 as of now. Roy better start cutting.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Rumor has it Nelson is slated to fight Antonio Silva at 146.

Looks like we got trolled. I mean, he could start afterwards. But chances are he'll get cut if he loses.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

why on earth should Nelson get cut, he brings it every time, slowly but surely climbing the ladder. I don't see him champ, but I can see him establishing himself in the top 5/7 before retiring in a couple or three years.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

hadoq said:


> why on earth should Nelson get cut, he brings it every time, slowly but surely climbing the ladder. I don't see him champ, but I can see him establishing himself in the top 5/7 before retiring in a couple or three years.


He's 1-3 in his last 4, his only win being a man who was well past his prime and also on a losing streak. Not to mention his losses aren't competive at all. They're absolute beatdowns. 

Then again, if Hardy can stay in the UFC, I don't see why Roy can't.


----------



## elitemmaclothin (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol i dont know if he could make it, but hell ill click the like button and pass the word on to as many people as possible


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> He's 1-3 in his last 4, his only win being a man who was well past his prime and also on a losing streak. Not to mention his losses aren't competive at all. They're absolute beatdowns.
> 
> Then again, if Hardy can stay in the UFC, I don't see why Roy can't.


He has really only lost to top 5 guys. He blitzed Schaub and Struve and had an epic fight with a motivated CroCop. 

If he fought Struve, Barry, Kongo, Mittrione, Herman and Moorecraft after TUF he'd be undefeated in the UFC IMO. 

Bring on LHW. That division has like 3-4 main guys tops.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Now he's fighting Big Foot? Say what?

Guess the cut to 205 is being postponed.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Or he just loses 10 pounds, fights bigfoot, and continues to make the cut to 205. BC never said that it would be his enxt fight did he?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

AlphaDawg said:


> He's 1-3 in his last 4, his only win being a man who was well past his prime and also on a losing streak. *Not to mention his losses aren't competive at all. They're absolute beatdowns*.
> 
> Then again, if Hardy can stay in the UFC, I don't see why Roy can't.


I was considering your reply until I got to the part in bold...

I like having discussions with people who at least try to be objective.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

hadoq said:


> I was considering your reply until I got to the part in bold...
> 
> I like having discussions with people who at least try to be objective.


Oh, you didn't see Roy get his ass kicked? I'm sorry, I was under the impression you actually watched the fights. Nevermind.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I really wish Roy would move to 205.. I don't have much interest in seeing him fight Bigfoot right now. 

I see I'm not alone.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you guys see that picture of Nelson standing next to Nate Diaz? It may have been posted already.. Well, they are both fully clothed and probably not at their fighting weight, but there isn't even a real significant size difference. You'd think you would see a big difference when seeing a lightweight standing next to a heavyweight. It's not just their height, because that doesn't mean much, but in terms of width and size as well. The only difference I noticed was Nelson being the one with the gut. This guy has no business fighting at heavyweight anymore.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> Did you guys see that picture of Nelson standing next to Nate Diaz? It may have been posted already.. Well, they are both fully clothed and probably not at their fighting weight, but there isn't even a real significant size difference. You'd think you would see a big difference when seeing a lightweight standing next to a heavyweight. It's not just their height, because that doesn't mean much, but in terms of width and size as well. The only difference I noticed was Nelson being the one with the gut. This guy has no business fighting at heavyweight anymore.


Agreed. I also agree with what Joe Rogan said about him cutting to 185. But then down there you have Silva to deal with sssooooo.... 205 looks good for now.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hadoq said:


> I was considering your reply until I got to the part in bold...
> 
> I like having discussions with people who at least try to be objective.


How the fuk were they not one sided beatdowns?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

hatedcellphones said:


> Agreed. I also agree with what Joe Rogan said about him cutting to 185. But then down there you have Silva to deal with sssooooo.... 205 looks good for now.


As opposed to Jon fuckin' Jones?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> How the fuk were they not one sided beatdowns?


again, I'm not arguing with uneducated, biased and/or vulgar people.

swearing doesn't denote your intelligence and will for a fair debate.

if you want to disagree with me, it's your right, as it is mine to disagree with you. but at least try and be polite and respectful if you want to get a point across.

All the recent Nelson matches were entertaining, and he left it all in the cage. it's not because YOU do not like the dude, that nobody else does, he's obviously a fan favorite, being a tuf winner and putting out good and entertaining performances.

but then again, I'm not interested in debating with vulgar people.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Still a fair way to go, it's add 100,000 followers, he replied to some dude on FB a little while ago. 



> Aaron Butel Wrote - Roy do you have to reach 100k or add 100k to the number that you started at before the bet?? RT - Its add 100K but since Mark Zuckerberg got involve with Facebook it has become more interesting to see how many "Bigger People" are out there to support Facebook


So Big Country needs 132k likes. It's doable, but it might take a while! Would love to see it. I remember photoshopping a picture of Big Country for a photoshop competition on here. I reckon the actual result of him cutting to 205 would look pretty similar.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*sigh*

Roy Nelson sucks. He does. The only thing keeping him sweet in my book *is* the big fecking gut! That's his gimmick. The dude you can show your non-MMA-fan friends and giggle as he actually wins a fight or two against far more athletic looking dudes. He looks like the dude who works in my local fried chicken place. Thats Roy Nelson. Except he loses badly most of the time and barely survives because he is happy playing dice with Mr Parkinson... But hey! His gut is big! Look at it! Yay! etc 

And he thinks that losing the gut will somehow help him? Really? Roy Nelson without the gimmick is just plain old rubbish from all sides.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ludicrously powerful right hand, immense chin and a legit BJJ black belt. Roy Nelson is much more than just a gut. He's been smashed by some top, top guys, but not been put away by any of them. Roy is legit, and would be a top guy at 205. Hope he drops the weight!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Ludicrously powerful right hand, immense chin and a legit BJJ black belt. Roy Nelson is much more than just a gut. He's been smashed by some top, top guys, but not been put away by any of them. Roy is legit, and would be a top guy at 205. Hope he drops the weight!


My point is, the vast majority of the love Roy gets from the fans has got feck all to do with his skills. You know it. I know it. We all do. Its the appearance. He's the fat dude.

If he loses the gut and goes down to 205, I'm convinced he'll be mediocre, both in terms of fight performance and publicity.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

The likes have hugely slowed, now he's only adding 3-4k every day. He's 0n 98,300 at the moment so he'll get to over 100k, but he's not gonna get anywhere near the 132k needed. My guess is that in the 10 or so days he has left he gets between 105k and 110k likes.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> My point is, the vast majority of the love Roy gets from the fans has got feck all to do with his skills. You know it. I know it. We all do. Its the appearance. He's the fat dude.
> 
> If he loses the gut and goes down to 205, I'm convinced he'll be mediocre, both in terms of fight performance and publicity.


 
The thing is who at LHW besides the very top could give him problems? The main stable of the LHW division would all be good match ups for him.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't see it happening.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Ari said:


> As opposed to Jon fuckin' Jones?


This is true... okay, so here's the plan. Fight some mid tier guys at LHW, wait for Silva to beat Sonenn so he can jump up to 205 and make the fight with Jones that everyone wants. Then when Silva retires with 2 titles under his belt THAT is when Nelson drops to 185....

Nah that's stupid. I dunno how much this is going to really help his career besides making it more interesting.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

hatedcellphones said:


> This is true... okay, so here's the plan. Fight some mid tier guys at LHW, wait for Silva to beat Sonenn so he can jump up to 205 and make the fight with Jones that everyone wants. Then when Silva retires with 2 titles under his belt THAT is when Nelson drops to 185....
> 
> Nah that's stupid. I dunno how much this is going to really help his career besides making it more interesting.


I promise I wasn't trying to be a bitch, but MW Roy actually matches up pretty well with Anderson, but matches up terribly with Jon Jones.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Had he not beat Cro Cop that would have been 3 losses straight. I think he should consider it as a back up plan for sure.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

quote from his FB a few minutes ago



> No, the bet still is on. Like I said their was some stipulations like that going to be on roynelson.com. Hint this wasn't going to happen over night. But will try


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't read through the entire thread so forgive if I repeat rehashed opinions on this stipulation by Nelson, but he needs to be more concerned with losing his job from being too fat to compete than losing the weight as a tool to pad a 'twit' account. It solidifies my opinion that he doesn't take himself or his talents seriously enough to compete at the top levels, with us fans being the ones who end up paying the price by having to watch more boring fights where he is forced to win by smothering his opponents with his fat ass.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

G_Land said:


> The thing is who at LHW besides the very top could give him problems? The main stable of the LHW division would all be good match ups for him.


But, that situation is no different to his current status as a HW; He's rubbish against the top boys but can handle the main stable of HW's.

So, I ask, why bother? Why bother going down in weight and *still* not challenging for the top honours? Except this time he wont have his big fat gut gimmick.

All in all, my point firmly stands.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> But, that situation is no different to his current status as a HW; He's rubbish against the top boys but can handle the main stable of HW's.
> 
> So, I ask, why bother? Why bother going down in weight and *still* not challenging for the top honours? Except this time he wont have his big fat gut gimmick.
> 
> All in all, my point firmly stands.


I think he'd do better with the top guys at LHW than he did at HW


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

pipe said:


> I think he'd do better with the top guys at LHW than he did at HW


Maybe. I'm willing to concede that might turn out to be the case. But still. How much more successful can he possibly be at LHW then HW? If he has an advantage, I cant see it being anything more then marginal. I really cant. Like, he might get 3 fights away from a title shot as opposed to 4... BUT, hes never in one quazillion years going to take a belt. So, I ask again, why leave heavyweight, where you are the likable dude with big belly, and get a ton of publicity off of the gimmick?...to go to LHW where you will disappear into the mid table fighters with no gimmick and nobody giving a shit any more?

In the last six months, Ive watched a bunch of MMA with some local lads. Before that, I was a loner. Every time Nelson fights, the room becomes animated. Even the ladies become interested. "What?! The fat dude is gonna fight that hulk bloke?!!" they cry. When he beat CroCop, the room was most entertained. Watching a beast like CroCop squirming around under planet Roy. Unable to move. Unable to stop the annoying pounding. The belly made all that possible. Hows he gonna do his signature belly death crucifix with no belly? Hes gonna get tossed off and beaten to a pulp by any of the top LHW guys.

Stay fat Roy! Dont listen to this silly advice. Your wallet will empty if you undertake this foolish adventure.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> But, that situation is no different to his current status as a HW; He's rubbish against the top boys but can handle the main stable of HW's.
> 
> *So, I ask, why bother?* Why bother going down in weight and *still* not challenging for the top honours? Except this time he wont have his big fat gut gimmick.
> 
> All in all, my point firmly stands.


You are looking at it from a single point of view. At HW we have seen what Roy can do and what he cant do. We already know for sure he wont beat JDS, Werdum, and Frank. I think its fair to say he couldnt beat Overeem, Cain and Carwin. And based on what he can do at HW its my opinion that against Big Foot, Mark Hunt, Kongo, Gonzaga, Pat barry, Nog, Rothwel, Russow, and Travis Browne it can range anywhere from 50/50, 60/40, 40/60 odds of winning depending on who he fights from that list. *And its unlikely this list changes any time soon as long as Roy Nelson remains at HW.*

At LHW we dont really know what Nelson is going to be all about and how much his fat has been slowing him down. To have the most UN-athletic body in MMA Hurts him so much its not even funny. It slows his head movement, slows his punches, slows his shots, slows his grappling movement, limits his arsenal, hurts his cardio, limits his strength while making him fight in the physically strongest division. At 205 all these things can chance AS LONG as he cuts weight correctly and makes sure to replace the fat left over with muscle. He will be faster (Not as fast as some of the LHW but still faster), he will be stronger then alot of the LHW and maybe if he adds muscle then he might be stronger then his fat version, increase his head-movement and leg movement, help him shoot faster while mixing it up with his punches, already an incredibly skilled grappler but with a better body he will put anyone at LHW in danger while on the ground, AND he will be able to add alot more techniques to his arsenal.

We can make guesses based on his HW performances as to how he will perform at LHW but tbh no one can know for sure. We have never seen Roy at LHW and with someone who is so outsized, shorter and fatter at HW its hard to imagine how he will perform when all that goes away. 
So you say that he will be in the same position that he is in at HW but the truth of the matter is that you do not know this. While at HW we do know where Roys place is. At LHW we have no clue. So that right there is the biggest reason to switch to LHW. *In HW its unlikely and almost impossible for Roy to shock us and beat anyone in the top 5, at LHW Roy certainly posses the ability to shock us and get in to the top 5.* Even if the guy cannot beat Jon Jones just being able to be a top 5 at LHW basically means you have job security.
*While you are very well correct on his standing in HW. When it comes to LHW you are doing nothing but guessing. So your point might stand after we see his first performance at LHW.*






*Quick Story Time*

I didnt speak English at this time.

When i was like 11 years old i flipped off a group off girls and they ran and told on me. One of the Quad Security Ladies came to talk to me and asked me if i flipped off one of the girls. My response to her was "I didnt flip her off, i showed her this *pointing to my middle finger*". And i basically kept repeating that in broken English. Now in my head i thought flipping someone off ment grabbing them and flipping them over haha. So you can imagine my confusion of thinking i am being accused of just hurling girls around and this Ladies confusion when im telling her i didnt flip anyone off i just showed them my middle finger. Hah


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

You know, the more that I think about it the more I think he has a pretty solid chnce at LHW. I mean he does have a lot of power for a guy his size, and dropping the fat will make him quicker. Also, I don't think anyone at LHW can get past his chin. I don't think there's anyone in that division that hits harder than Junior Dos Santos, and he took a few clean, hard shots from him and stayed standing. Not to mention the knees from Werdum he took. So just standing in the pocket and trading, I'd give him the advantage over most LHWs, but I still don't see him getting past more technical strikers like Jones or Machida.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

You know, the more that I think about it the more I think he has a pretty solid chnce at LHW. I mean he does have a lot of power for a guy his size, and dropping the fat will make him quicker. Also, I don't think anyone at LHW can get past his chin. I don't think there's anyone in that division that hits harder than Junior Dos Santos, and he took a few clean, hard shots from him and stayed standing. Not to mention the knees from Werdum he took. So just standing in the pocket and trading, I'd give him the advantage over most LHWs, but I still don't see him getting past more technical strikers like Jones or Machida. 

Just speculation, but I'm actually pretty excited to see what happens.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Maybe. I'm willing to concede that might turn out to be the case. But still. How much more successful can he possibly be at LHW then HW? If he has an advantage, I cant see it being anything more then marginal. I really cant. Like, he might get 3 fights away from a title shot as opposed to 4... BUT, hes never in one quazillion years going to take a belt. So, I ask again, why leave heavyweight, where you are the likable dude with big belly, and get a ton of publicity off of the gimmick?...to go to LHW where you will disappear into the mid table fighters with no gimmick and nobody giving a shit any more?
> 
> In the last six months, Ive watched a bunch of MMA with some local lads. Before that, I was a loner. Every time Nelson fights, the room becomes animated. Even the ladies become interested. "What?! The fat dude is gonna fight that hulk bloke?!!" they cry. When he beat CroCop, the room was most entertained. Watching a beast like CroCop squirming around under planet Roy. Unable to move. Unable to stop the annoying pounding. The belly made all that possible. Hows he gonna do his signature belly death crucifix with no belly? Hes gonna get tossed off and beaten to a pulp by any of the top LHW guys.
> 
> Stay fat Roy! Dont listen to this silly advice. Your wallet will empty if you undertake this foolish adventure.


That's actually gonna be the biggest challenge for Roy. Let's face it, a big part of why the guy was so instantly loved was his belly.


----------



## Rhys89 (Mar 10, 2012)

Realistically, how much body fat in terms of Lbs could he lose simply by Liposuction?

As has been mentioned with him frame and current muscle mass, it is the fat making him a HW, so would it not be simple and quick for the Lipo?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

**************update*********************



> Roy "Big Country" Nelson
> 11 hours ago
> All facebook fans of 205. This could happen, but first I just have to get on the right juice, 2nd I have to be able to afford said juice third, afford a camp not using a beer budget (not using bud lights budget) to compete with best in the world, 4th beat up the next HWY weight, then we can see if I can do one of the many options. Right now I am doing research how to compete and be 14 times the man I was a week ago. Any Suggestions?


Oh Roy :thumb02:


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol, that's good stuff from Roy. It goes to show how much Overeem's peers respect him. Never got a good vibe from Alistair, I for one am in favor of more of his peers speaking out about this.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rhys89 said:


> Realistically, how much body fat in terms of Lbs could he lose simply by Liposuction?
> 
> As has been mentioned with him frame and current muscle mass, it is the fat making him a HW, so would it not be simple and quick for the Lipo?


easier just to eat more broccoli and jog for 2 months. He'd lose 30 pounds very quick if he just stopped eating so bad and started running more.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Good for roy :thumb02:

I'll miss the belly, he's always been that fat guy who got lost on his way to a buffet and found his way into the octagon.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think he will still rock his belly. He weighs what 246 now? I think he will still have a belly if he gets to say 215 and cuts...I guess it depends on how much he is willing to cut.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

I know Roy's been weighing in consistently lighter over his last few performances, but I wonder is he blowing up between fights? If he's currently walking around at 245 while still being fat then he really isn't far from the point where he could realistically make the cut, considering some of the rumoured walk around weights of guys like Bonnar, Forrest and Rampage, who are said to get fat and walk around at roughly Roy's last fight weight. It might even be easier for Roy to make the cut than them as he will still have a higher amount of body fat than most of the guys at LHW, seeing as how it seems to be the general consensus that a fully in shape Roy would be a MW.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Nelson should think about his own problems before talking about others. Dude's an out of shape light-heavyweight and he always has something to say about other fighters.


----------

